# DIY Riser Dampers



## Mikenmel08 (Aug 9, 2011)

First you need Parts

(2) 1/4-20 Well Nuts
(2) 1/4-20 Nylon Bolts , you need 1/2 of threads
(2) Max Jax Dampers



You will need to cut the nylon bolts to where you have 1/2 of threads. The easiest way I found to do this is to lay the nylon bolt on a cutting board, Place a knife on top of the nylon bolt with 1/2 of threads sticking out and smack the back of the blade( the dull side people) with a blunt object and that should sever the nylon bolt.You should end up with something like this.


Now screw the nylon pieces into the threaded end of the Well Nuts. 


I put a dab of super glue on the threads so they wouldn't back out.You need to dry fit it first to see how thick your riser is so you know how much threads to leave exposed.Should look something like this when you are done.


Once the glue is dry you can install them into your riser.


Now all that is left is to put on the Bojax Max Jax and you are done..



Hope this helps everyone out.
think all said and done I spent about $20 might be just a tad bit more.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Bushwackr (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice and simple, :thumbs_up


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Great idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice and clean look!!


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

YUP!!!!!! Doing this one FOR SURE. Thanks


----------



## Bayou Reb (Jan 13, 2006)

Got my new Assassin yesterday, bought the parts to do this today. Just waiting on the Max Jax.


----------



## Mikenmel08 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm glad everyone is finding it useful...


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Are the Max Jax you used, the ones used for a stabilizer??


----------



## Mikenmel08 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJlungbuster said:


> Are the Max Jax you used, the ones used for a stabilizer??


http://shop.bowjax.com/p/max-jax-st...to-1”-stab-2-pack/other-dampeners?pp=12&pp=12


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

well done - looks good


----------



## Mikenmel08 (Aug 9, 2011)

If you have done this Mod, post some pics...


----------



## Bayou Reb (Jan 13, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## Bayou Reb (Jan 13, 2006)

Don't know why it came out sideways. Lol


----------



## poolshark (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks good... How much of a difference did it make?


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Bayou Reb (Jan 13, 2006)

Hard to say. I put them on at the same time I put the limb dampeners, Hyper-Glide and cable guard dampener on. While its quieter and seems to have hardly any vibration, I didn't shoot it with just the riser dampeners on.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Very Nice, Looks very sharp!! Anyone know of a decent fix for split limb like my monster? Just curious, haven't seen them on here yet, and I havent had much time to tinker lately, lots of wedding planning meetings lately so that has been eating up my free time haha


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Chiro_Archer said:


> Very Nice, Looks very sharp!! Anyone know of a decent fix for split limb like my monster? Just curious, haven't seen them on here yet, and I havent had much time to tinker lately, lots of wedding planning meetings lately so that has been eating up my free time haha


Priorities,man! Get 'em straight. Cancel the wedding stuff n get to work


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Right? Haha tell my fiance that, see how long you last ;-)


----------



## Mikenmel08 (Aug 9, 2011)

Chiro_Archer said:


> Very Nice, Looks very sharp!! Anyone know of a decent fix for split limb like my monster? Just curious, haven't seen them on here yet, and I havent had much time to tinker lately, lots of wedding planning meetings lately so that has been eating up my free time haha


Did this setup on both my Insanity And my Invasion. Both split limb. Got the last little bit of vibration out.










I also did the riser damper at the same time as the limb dampers though.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Do they sell those as limb dampeners I take it then? Very nice rigs btw


Mikenmel08 said:


> Did this setup on both my Insanity And my Invasion. Both split limb. Got the last little bit of vibration out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikenmel08 (Aug 9, 2011)

Chiro_Archer said:


> Do they sell those as limb dampeners I take it then? Very nice rigs btw


Yes, those are the Bojax split limb dampers. I think they work great..


Mike

And Thank You


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1929071

Interesting twist on my idea! Either way works, and they sure help reduce vibrations. BowTech told me that they are not likely to offer the riser dampeners now on the Experience as an add-on to Assassins or CPX/CPXL's, at least for quite awhile.


----------



## Mikenmel08 (Aug 9, 2011)

45er said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1929071
> 
> Interesting twist on my idea! Either way works, and they sure help reduce vibrations. BowTech told me that they are not likely to offer the riser dampeners now on the Experience as an add-on to Assassins or CPX/CPXL's, at least for quite awhile.


I did twist someones idea, but sorry to say it wasn't yours...my boss did a variation of this about a year and a half ago, long before the experience ever came out. And I changed it several times over the last year or so before i was happy with the way it was put together..


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

I have the bowjax on order for my cpx when I get them put together I will shoot with and without them and let you know if it makes a difference. I plan to shoot a middle weight arrow 440grains and a light arrow 360 grs and do a comparison 
To be continued...


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Great DIY project. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Very easy project, did not make a noticeable difference with my heavier hunting arrow, made a small difference with the lighter arrow, definately less impact than a good string stop, but all things considered it was a fun little project and they look really cool I think. They will be staying on for sure. May make more difference with a bow that has alot of shock to begin with my insanity was pretty dead to start with


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Made some bowjax riser dampners today. Great idea MikenMel08. Thanks. Changed mine up a little bit. Painted a nylon washer with red plastic paint then slipped it over the wellnut then put the bowjax on the wellnut. Think this might hold the bowjax a bit better. Maybe not. Just trying something different. Haven't got a chance to shoot it yet. Had to leave for work. I'll let everyone know how it works on Monday. I'll be shooting all weekend.


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Shot today and noticed less vibration but still has room for improvement. Bowjax limb, stab, and cable rod dampners are in the mail. Should be here early next week. Hoping they will get rid of the last bit of vibe.


----------



## Rich D (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice, I have to try this on my Insanity, Thanks for the info.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

So can this be done on any bow model, or are these specifically for Bowtechs?


----------



## jaye43b (Sep 21, 2013)

Tagged for future reference. Great job.


----------



## BOOALASKA (Dec 4, 2011)

Tagged as well


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Ah not to be captain obvious but make sure the riser has 1/4-20 threaded holes before you buy your parts. I know on the Martin any holes that are in the riser are going to be 5/16-24 just like the stabilizers, I think PSE is also 5/16" too.

Really nice looking system great idea!


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

Tagged


----------



## lljayll (Sep 1, 2018)

Good work. Will try this thanks.


----------



## ISU17 (Apr 27, 2018)

T a g g e d


----------

